# Welt Grandina vs RS Romance



## vikatik (14 Мар 2018)

Подскажите мне друзья вот что:
- Одного ли уровня кнопочные Welt Grandina и RS Romance?
Имеется ввиду общий уровень качества, дизайн внутренностей, особенно деталей клавиатуры.
Грандина бывает в 2-х видах: горизонтально написанными прописными буквами и вертикальными заглавными печатными. Есть ли разница? Я так понимаю, последнее - поздние выпуски.

Какова "честная" цена? Оооо - понимаю - вопрос дурацкий, но что делать то? Нужно же задать? Я думаю, что если инструмент в отличном состоянии (но без профилактики и перемастичивания), то около 30 т.р. сейчас - норма? Я просмотрел всю Россею-матушку, ставят от 20, но за 20 обычно полу-хлам. Средняя цена на хорошие - 40 т.р. Но ведь это перебор? Хотелось бы за 20-25, но народ жаждет больше урвать. Все до одного. "Дураков" нет.


----------



## vyachek (14 Мар 2018)

vikatik (14.03.2018, 02:51) писал:


> Подскажите мне друзья вот что:- Одного ли уровня кнопочные Welt Grandina и RS Romance?
> Имеется ввиду общий уровень качества, дизайн внутренностей, особенно деталей клавиатуры.
> Грандина бывает в 2-х видах: горизонтально написанными прописными буквами и вертикальными заглавными печатными. Есть ли разница? Я так понимаю, последнее - поздние выпуски.


Являлся обладателем и того и другого инструмента.  Инструменты разные и по звучанию и по некоторым конструктивным решениям. Для меня небольшой перевес имел роял - звук у него несколько мощнее. Но дело не в том. Общий уровень, как вы выражаетесь, - у обоих инструментов инструментов низкий. И через некоторое время после покупки вы это остро ощутите. Если сейчас перед вами стоит простая задача - купить инструмент, то потом встанет совсем непростая - его продать.


----------



## vikatik (14 Мар 2018)

vyachek (14.03.2018, 06:09) писал:


> Общий уровень, как вы выражаетесь, - у обоих инструментов инструментов низкий. И через некоторое время после покупки вы это остро ощутите. Если сейчас перед вами стоит простая задача - купить инструмент, то потом встанет совсем непростая - его продать.


Спасибо за отклик. Можете немножечко поподробнее это развернуть?
Я понимаю, что инструменты производства ГДР, это не итальянские аккордеоны. Однако тут, видимо есть с чем сравнивать. Я помню бродил в народ по объявлениям, изучал аккордеоны СССР. Ужас. Но когда посмотрел Вельт и Роял Стандарт, особенно изучив внутренности, то был приятно удивлен - насколько все хорошо, качественно и аккуратно сделано. Резонаторы все ровненькие, из бука, все подогнано, четко ровно параллельно и перпендикулярно.
Выяснил, что Роял Стандарт Монтана, Сильвана - по дизайну и общему качеству заметно выше Вельта Стеллы. Это все конечно не бросается в глаза, а выясняется при разборке и детальном изучении механизма (что я и сделал).
Голоса, видимо не сильно отличаются, но опять же - лучше, чем у подобных продуктов СССР.

Что же все-таки вызывает такое бурное желание продать Вельт Грандину или Рояль Романс вскоре после покупки?
И еще более важный вопрос - продав их (с большим трудом), что захочется купить?
Но, здесь еще более важное обстоятельство - одно дело "захочется" купить, например, Итальянца, а другое дело - где все взять "купило" на такие деньги.
Так что, что - тупик?

У меня сейчас есть два Тульских, оба нуждаются в профилактике. Один рабочий, но нужно подстроить правую. Второй - нужно серьезно заниматься, переклеивать резонаторы (рассохлись, развалились) и т.д. В перспективе займусь.

Когда открываешь Тульский, особенно конца 1960-х - нужно сидеть на стуле, чтобы не упасть от шока.
Все сделано при помощи кувалды и большого рашпиля. Первое желание - взять и все переделать полностью, но нет ни фрезера, ни ленточной пилы и т.д.
Однако - как то они ведь звучат, при чем неплохо весьма? Наверное, голоса все-таки неплохие.


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Мар 2018)

Осмелюсь вставить реплику. Кнопочные европейские аккордеоны очень далеки от русского баяна. И имеют совершенно иное назначение. Так ли Вам важны Грандины и им подобные?    Если играть классику или участвовать в оркестре- иногда нужен кнопочный аккордеон. Он унисоннее, и отсутствие убойного баянного баса не критично.  Я не играю в оркестре, сорри. Но если уж набирал бы коллектив, то пусть уж были бы ребята с пиано-аккордеонами, это и по выбору кадров даёт возможности сильно шире... Если я ошибаюсь- поясните в чём. А сравнивать Тульские баяны с европейскими аккордеонами с кнопками...- там звук настолько разный, что и назначение разное, и цели.
Вот тут немножко обсуждали-
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-4072.html


----------



## vyachek (14 Мар 2018)

Попробую ответить.
Из основных минусов, не считая маленького диапазона (4 клавиши бутафорские), это убогий звук. На одном голосе совсем не звучит ни один регистр - играть можно только на тутти но тогда бешеный расход (при железной компресии) мех маленький- его не хватает. Стучит левая механика.
А так - всё зависит от задач. Если решили купить купить - покупайте. Продавцы не дураки - то, что продается за 20-25 вы сами не возьмете. За 40 -50 можно купить почти новый инструмент. Переклееный ледерин (итальянский) и переполированный корпус так, же должны насторожить. Продать сложно, РС я так и не смог продать. На смену им я купил Супиту. Небо и земля. Ломаная дека, голоса от Бугари, звук изумительный, расход неощутимый. Хотя тоже немец из ГДР.


----------



## vikatik (14 Мар 2018)

Kuzalogly (14.03.2018, 15:30) писал:


> Если играть классику или участвовать в оркестре- иногда нужен кнопочный аккордеон. Он унисоннее, и отсутствие убойного баянного баса не критично. . ..
> Если я ошибаюсь- поясните в чём. А сравнивать Тульские баяны с европейскими аккордеонами с кнопками...- там звук настолько разный, что и назначение разное, и цели.


Я не вижу ни единой ошибки в Ваших рассуждениях. У Вас и опыта скорее всего больше в 10 раз моего.

Как бы Вам объяснить это, чтобы Вы меня услышали правильно... попробую.
Для меня кнопочный аккордеон (как и "русский баян" - тоже кнопочный аккордеон, равно как и русская гармонь - диатонический кнопочный аккордеон) - это инструменты с альтернативной клавиатурой по отношению к клавишным инструментам.

Давайте сравним, попробуем:

- Русский баян: В правой руке 2-ух голосая мелодия, по две планки на кнопку-ноту, настроенные в унисон, на одной частоте. Правильно?
Вот здесь я Вас тогда спрошу - чем "европейский кнопочный аккордеон" унисоннее русского баяна? Пожалуйста - объясните Вашу мысль. Ведь в Грандинах-Романсах в правой мы имеем 4 голоса, абсолютно равных клавишному аккордеону:
- 3 регистра чистых (низ, середина, верх), с разбросом в октаву - или я здесь ошибаюсь?
+ 1 голос в розлив по отношению к середине

- Я рассматриваю кнопочный аккордеон = баян как интересный мобильный инструмент с более широкими возможностями в плане аппликатуры, по сравнению с клавишным аккордеоном. Можно взять гораздо более широкие интервалы.
Мне очень нравится симметрия баяна (кнопочного аккордеона)! Для классики - а мне это интересно в первую очередь, равно как и импровизация (в т.ч. джазовая) - очень удобный инструмент.

- Я Вам откровенно завидую в том, что Вы понимаете тонкую разницу в этих инструментах. Для меня они практически равнозначны.
Кстати, ведь можно взять Грандину и перестроить разливной голос, чтобы выровнять его со средним - будет как раз баян в унисон. - Правильно? Тем более что, насколько я понимаю, голос в розлив не несколько центов выше основного и низить всегда удобнее, чем высить - особенно для внутренних планок.

- Сравнивать Тульский и Грандину по звуку. Я наверное полный лох - признаюсь искренне. Но честно и откровенно! - Для меня пневмоклапанный инструмент с металлическим язычком - это всего лишь такой инструмент. Да, они будут как-то отличаться по мощности баса, каким-то тембральным нюансам, но я откровенно говоря - не вижу в этом большой разницы.
Наверное, я должен быть расстроен таким отношением-пониманием вопроса, но ничего не могу поделать с собой.
Я без иронии и без сарказма - говорю абсолютно искренне.


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Мар 2018)

Я подожду отвечать, если можно. )).  Хочется услышать товарищей- баянистов и "кнопочных аккордеонистов",  которые участвовали    А. В ансамбле русских инструментов.   и  Б.  В коллективе, исполняющем классику.
  Их мнение очень важно.


----------



## vyachek (14 Мар 2018)

vikatik (14.03.2018, 17:06) писал:


> Кстати, ведь можно взять Грандину и перестроить разливной голос, чтобы выровнять его со средним - будет как раз баян в унисон.


Можно, как вариант. Именно такая грандина у меня и была. Купил уже перенастроенную. Но звук всё равно какой-то не баянный


----------



## vikatik (14 Мар 2018)

vyachek (14.03.2018, 17:33) писал:


> Именно такая грандина у меня и была. Купил уже перенастроенную. Но звук всё равно какой-то не баянный


Вот оно! - Я считаю это гениальной фразой в контексте предыдущих постов.
Не баянный звук -это что-то эфемерное или же вполне осязаемое? Нет, я нисколько не спорю, вполне возможно и я услышу эту разницу. 
Но, как-бы это выразить доступно - прям теряюсь... честно. Но вот что это такое - баянный звук, что он полностью умаляет хорошие качества Грандин-Романсов? (материалы, механика, сборка, качество).

Это - всего лишь вопрос вкуса, не более?

Вот есть Грандина со своим звуком - он "плохой" или "не плохой" или просто не баянный?
Живет человек, начал играть на Грандине, потом взял в руки Тульский через 20 лет.
Послушал и говорит: "Не - не могу играть на ЭТОМ -звук не Грандинный!
Или же будет все наоборот:
Взял Тульский и вдруг почувствовал, что 20 лет впустую потратил на эту заморскую Грандину с каким-то чуждым, отвратительным звуком. А вот он теперь нашелся - настоящий, баянный звук!


----------



## vikatik (14 Мар 2018)

Вот еще что. Насчет розлива (разлива), а попросту - расстроя между одноименными голосами. Я воспринимаю это исключительно как принадлежность либо народной музыки, либо специфических жанров, тяготеющих к народной музыке, к французскому Мюзету, в основном.
Мне розлив не чужд, но сам я бы предпочел обойтись без него.


----------



## vyachek (14 Мар 2018)

Я не говорил, что это лучше или хуже, я имел в виду специфику звучания прямодечных аккордеонов даже на унисонных регистрах. Вы просили совета, я ответил. Вы же пускаетесь в полемику не имея ни инструмента ни опыта игры на нем.


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Мар 2018)

vikatik писал:


> - он "плохой" или "не плохой" или просто не баянный?


А никто и не сомневается. Кнопочные европейские аккордеоны- это вовсе не баяны. Нельзя сравнивать стиральную машинку и холодильник. Это совсем разное назначение.  Когда я читаю некоторые посты- есть ощущение, что кто-то не слышал как звучит нормальный русский баян. И уж тем более "хороший русский баян"))...


----------



## vikatik (14 Мар 2018)

vyachek (14.03.2018, 17:59) писал:


> Вы просили совета, я ответил. Вы же пускаетесь в полемику не имея ни инструмента ни опыта игры на нем.


 vyachek (14.03.2018, 06:09) писал:


> *Общий уровень*, как вы выражаетесь, -* у обоих инструментов низкий*. И через некоторое время после покупки вы это остро ощутите. Если сейчас перед вами стоит простая задача - купить инструмент, то потом встанет совсем непростая - его продать.


----------



## vikatik (14 Мар 2018)

Набивал-набивал - только цитаты остались.
Сейчас попробую восстановить, что писал...

К предыдущим цитатам:

Я откровенно говоря так и не понял что есть "общий низкий уровень тех инструментов". Поэтому и предложил Вам более подробно раскрыть тему.
- У них низкий уровень качества, материалов или непродуманные технические решения?
- Их клавишные собратья (Вельт и Рояль) весьма подходят широкому кругу любителей. Здесь на форуме их рекомендуют к покупке.
- Так что - кнопочные их варианты чем-то откровенно хуже?

Я понимаю, что 1. "прямодечные" инструменты не сравняться с *хорошо спроектированным и сделанным* 2. ломанно-дечным (или ее имитацией) инструментом.
Вот здесь на форуме либо Вев либо Зет (грамотные ребята) недвусмысленно говорили, что Рояль Монтафана не есть хорошо сделанный инструмент из второй категории. В отличие от их же прямодечных собратьев.


----------



## vev (14 Мар 2018)

*vikatik*,

"Общий низкий уровень" - означает, что инструмент обычного ученического уровня со всеми недостатками, к которым можно отнести достаточно убогий звук как в правой так и в басу, низкое качество голосов, большой расход... Если они Вас устраивают - берите и никого не слушайте. Когда начнете понимать, о чем здесь говорилось, будете менять на тот, который устроит. 

По качеству что один, что другой - близнецы братья. Один конвейер. Бывают экземпляры позвончее, бывают потусклее, но это не от марки, а от конкретного инструмента зависит


----------



## vikatik (14 Мар 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> А никто и не сомневается. Кнопочные европейские аккордеоны- это вовсе не баяны. Нельзя сравнивать стиральную машинку и холодильник. Это совсем разное назначение.  Когда я читаю некоторые посты- есть ощущение, что кто-то не слышал как звучит нормальный русский баян. И уж тем более "хороший русский баян"))...


Давайте все-таки сравним, разумно?
Вот здесь Ю.Казаков играет Баха, Токката и фуга Ре-минор, на русском баяне:





А теперь представьте, что они поменялись произведениями.
И почему нельзя сравнить звучание, исполнение и т.д.?
Ведь вполне можно, правда?


----------



## vev (14 Мар 2018)

*vikatik*,
Вы все в одну кучу лепите. Есть кнопочные итальянские аккордеоны с "аккордеонным" звуком (коих большинство), и то что делается по образу и подобию баяна. Есть Bugari, Scandalli, Pigini с линейками инструментов консерваторского уровня с конвертерами (выборкой).  Вельт и Рояль к таким не относятся.


----------



## vikatik (14 Мар 2018)

vev (14.03.2018, 21:16) писал:


> "Общий низкий уровень" - означает, что инструмент обычного ученического уровня со всеми недостатками, к которым можно отнести достаточно убогий звук как в правой так и в басу, низкое качество голосов, большой расход...


Vev - спасибо что в этот раз Вы меня сразу не опустили до уровня неисправимого теоретизатора! 
(Видимо потому, что я все-таки обзавелся 2-мя Туляками...)

Вот теперь здесь, пожалуйста мне прямо в лоб: т.е. кнопочный Вельт Грандина это *такой-же убогий инструмент*, как и клавишный Рояль Монтана?


----------



## vev (14 Мар 2018)

*vikatik*,

лучше по лбу 
Со все своей пролетарской честностью скажу "ДА". Никакой разницы принципиально там нет, сколько ее не ищи...


----------



## vikatik (14 Мар 2018)

vev (14.03.2018, 21:46) писал:


> Со все своей пролетарской честностью скажу "ДА". Никакой разницы принципиально там нет, сколько ее не ищи...


Vev, последний вопрос. Если провести параллель, то Тульский серийный баян, "Терка" - это тоже "...инструмент обычного ученического уровня со всеми недостатками, к которым можно отнести достаточно убогий звук как в правой так и в басу, низкое качество голосов, большой расход..." и т.д. - ?
Да?
(Я Вам доверяю в плане суждения, честно...)


----------



## vev (14 Мар 2018)

*vikatik*,

Звук у Терки поинтереснее будет на мой взгляд. Бас даже сравнивать с Вельтом смысла нет. Ну а остальное... Увы...


----------



## vikatik (14 Мар 2018)

vev (14.03.2018, 22:10) писал:


> Ну а остальное... Увы...


Я понял!
Мне нет смысла менять шило на мыло - так правильно?
Иначе говоря, если я хочу сыграть в пределах моих любительских способностей Гавот Генделя из сборника №7 (из Реп. Аккордеониста, в пер. Бушуева) - то никакого преимущества мне Вельт Грандина по сравнению с Теркой не даст. Так?
Это уже больше, чем последний вопрос - я проштрафился...


----------



## vev (14 Мар 2018)

*vikatik*,

вернемся к моему ответу на несколько постов выше: если Вы не слышите разницы, не забивайте себе мозги. Если слышите и это Вас напрягает, то ищите что-то более разумное. Поляну, например


----------



## vikatik (14 Мар 2018)

vev (14.03.2018, 22:34) писал:


> Поляну, например


Да, вижу их на Авито от 40 т.р. и до... Думал о 5-ти рядном все-таки.
Вот кто-то  на Авито пытается уже давно (и пополняя) продать небольшую коллекцию видимо Итальянцев-середнячков от 60-ти до прим. 90-та. Как-то они у них не очень идут...
Итальянцы-кнопочники на Авито


----------



## MAN (15 Мар 2018)

vikatik (14.03.2018, 17:06) писал:


> - Сравнивать Тульский и Грандину по звуку. Я наверное полный лох - признаюсь искренне. Но честно и откровенно! - Для меня пневмоклапанный инструмент с металлическим язычком - это всего лишь такой инструмент. Да, они будут как-то отличаться по мощности баса, каким-то тембральным нюансам, но я откровенно говоря - не вижу в этом большой разницы.


Это очень странно. Скажите, Виктор, а вот если сравнивать звучание, скажем, домры и балалайки (оба инструмента струнные щипковые, очень близкие по конструкции, размерам, количеству струн), неужели и между ними для вас не будет заметной разницы? Или взять шести и семиструнную гитары, там вообще из принципиальных отличий по сути дела только строй да одна струна добавлена, а звучат они, согласитесь, тем не менее очень по-разному.


----------



## dj.sator (15 Мар 2018)

Это толстый троллинг. Если не слышишь разницу между например тЁркой и грандиной. То нужно выбрать другое занятие/хобби. Ладно бы еще речь шла о том за какую сумму ФендЕр Стратокастер лучше звучит...


----------



## vikatik (15 Мар 2018)

MAN (15.03.2018, 09:52) писал:


> Или взять шести и семиструнную гитары, там вообще из принципиальных отличий по сути дела только строй да одна струна добавлена, а звучат они, согласитесь, тем не менее очень по-разному.


Нет никакой *принципиальной *разницы между 6-ти и 7-ми струнными гитарами с нейлоновыми струнами, в их тембре. От чего она может быть? Корпус одного размера, ну пружины могут быть по-разному расположены, схема их. Струны примерно одного калибра. Строй другой. Но строй для гитары - вещь изменяемая. От строя звучание не изменится.
Объясните уж, если сможете.


----------



## vikatik (15 Мар 2018)

dj.sator (15.03.2018, 12:18) писал:


> Если не слышишь разницу между например тЁркой и грандиной. То нужно выбрать другое занятие/хобби.


Вы передергиваете. Разница безусловно будет, но это одна группа инструментов - вот о чем я говорил. Аккордеон - есть аккордеон, какой бы системы он ни был. Баян, гармонь - это все аккордеоны по своей сути. Их звук узнаваем, потому как принцип его извлечения не изменен. Это движущийся металлический язычок в проеме планки. Отсюда тембр.
Вы ведь не настолько гениальны, чтобы рассуждать, какое занятие/хобби мне выбирать, правда?


----------



## vikatik (15 Мар 2018)

dj.sator (15.03.2018, 12:18) писал:


> Ладно бы еще речь шла о том за какую сумму ФендЕр Стратокастер лучше звучит...


Послушайте - я прекрасно понимаю, о чем Вы говорите.
Это есть такие люди, которые будут из-за тембра выкладывать бешеные деньги за инструмент типа элетрогитары. Это такие музыкальные гурманы, которым важен больше сам звук, нежели музыкальная фактура, гармония, т.е. настоящая суть музыки, а не шелуха, которая к ней прилеплена.
Если Вам больше важна эта шелуха - то я Вам тоже могу порекомендовать сменить хобби. Хотя, это не более, чем параллельный ответ. Занимайтесь чем хотите - это не мое дело.

Гитаристы? - Возьмите такого замечательного гитариста как Джо Пасс. Он приходил в студию, ему давали любую гитару и он играл. Что на Ягуаре-доске, что на Эпифоне-банке, что на просто акустике-дреде. Если Вам важно то, на какой гитаре он играет, а не что и как он играет - то еще раз повторю - для Вас важна больше околомузыкальная шелуха, а не сама суть музыки.

Для меня тонкости тембра не так важны - еще раз это повторяю. Мне оргазма от тембра не нужно. Меня больше интересуют удобство игры, качество настройки и т.д. - Т.е. - общее качество инструмента.
Еще раз говорю - прекратите передергивать.


----------



## vev (15 Мар 2018)

*vikatik*,

Виктор, больше доброжелательности...

Тембр - более чем важен. И большинство присутствующих на форуме музыкантов, ищут именно ТЕМБР, а не удобство клавиатуры. "Настоящая суть музыки" заключена не только и не столько в высоте и длительности звука, а как раз в балансе того самого неуловимого (для вас эфемерного ) тембрального окраса и мелодически-гармонической основы. 

Поверьте, что найти инструмент, который бы устраивал Вас по тембральным характеристикам, намного сложнее, чем выбрать хорошую механику. Берете Pigini и механика у Вас в кармане, а вот с остальным увы не все так просто.

Все мы здесь безумно рады, что Вас устроит лишь качество механики, компрессия и колебания язычка в проеме, но другие ожидают большего...


----------



## vikatik (15 Мар 2018)

vev (15.03.2018, 15:22) писал:


> Виктор, больше доброжелательности...


А этот выброс (цитата ниже) - доброжелательность? Этакий завуалированный саркастический подъ... (кол). Ответ - соответствующий.

dj.sator (15.03.2018, 12:18) писал:


> Если не слышишь разницу между например тЁркой и грандиной. То нужно выбрать другое занятие/хобби.


----------



## vikatik (15 Мар 2018)

vev (15.03.2018, 15:22) писал:


> Поверьте, что найти инструмент, который бы устраивал Вас по тембральным характеристикам, намного сложнее, чем выбрать хорошую механику. Берете Pigini и механика у Вас в кармане, а вот с остальным увы не все так просто.Все мы здесь безумно рады, что Вас устроит лишь качество механики, компрессия и колебания язычка в проеме, но другие ожидают большего...


Vev, я еще раз, догадываюсь - о чем идет речь. Я различаю тембры даже в группе одних и тех же инструментов.
Но для меня, когда играю на любом инструменте более важно голосоведение, гармония, разрешение интервалов. Я думаю именно поэтому для джазовых музыкантов не так важно, на каком конкретно инструменте они играют.

Чарли Паркер записывался что на Конне, что на пластиковом Графтоне. Для любителей его музыки не так важно, на чем он играл. Хотя, честно говоря - не многие и отличат пластиковый саксофон от металлического на записи. Вот еще один пример.

Я скорее всего, если бы была возможность, просто выбрал бы для себя баян с выборной клавиатурой в левой. Меня честно говоря, не очень сильно интересует гомофонное строение левой половины. В Грандине меня больше всего будет интересовать исключительно бас - и если его можно сделать 2-х голосым в унисон - это все, что мне нужно. Аккорды я сделаю в правой.


----------



## vikatik (15 Мар 2018)

Вев, у меня к Вам попутный вопрос, на каком Велте играет Владимир Данилин вот здесь:
(О, нет! - Мне не нужен такой-же - я далек от подобной чепухи. Просто любопытно.)


----------



## vev (15 Мар 2018)

*vikatik*,

Supiita


----------



## vev (15 Мар 2018)

*vikatik*,

я тоже думал, что RS Selecta полностью удовлетворит меня... Полгода...


----------



## vyachek (15 Мар 2018)

vev (15.03.2018, 16:04) писал:


> я тоже думал, что RS Selecta полностью удовлетворит меня... Полгода...


Что-то мне подсказывает, что это было уже после Виктории и супер 6 - поэтому такой короткий интерес. Селекта по уровню - это примерно та же Супита.


----------



## vev (15 Мар 2018)

*vyachek*,

не угадали ни капли... Следующая попытка...


----------



## vikatik (15 Мар 2018)

Ребята - спасибо за конструктивные ответы, кто меня понял по сути.
Музыка - вещь индивидуальная и каждый в ней находит свое. На первом месте тембр - пожалуйста. Нравится устройство клавиатуры для определенных целей - пожалуйста.
Я никогда не скажу человеку "Смени хобби, если услышу, что он плохо играет или не слышит разницы в тембре." - Мы все разные. Если у человека душа лежит к чему-то хорошему вроде музыки, это замечательно. А мериться способностями - это гнилое дело.


----------



## vyachek (15 Мар 2018)

vev (15.03.2018, 18:43) писал:


> не угадали ни капли... Следующая попытка...


Ну тогда - интерес идет по нарастающей. Как вы сами говорили - опасный путь. Конца ему не видно.


----------



## vev (15 Мар 2018)

*vyachek*,

я уже прошел этим путем. Так что не переживайте за мою безопасность...


----------



## MAN (16 Мар 2018)

vikatik (15.03.2018, 14:41) писал:


> Нет никакой принципиальной разницы между 6-ти и 7-ми струнными гитарами с нейлоновыми струнами, в их тембре. От чего она может быть? Объясните уж, если сможете.


Объяснить я это как раз не могу, сам удивляюсь и недоумеваю по поводу физической причины, ибо она действительно непонятна, но тем не менее звучанием гитары почему-то отличаются, это факт.
То же самое и с т.н. "баянным" звуком. Он не эфемерен и весьма легко отличим от "аккордеонного", притом, что разнообразие "баянных" тембров (равно как и "аккордеонных") достаточно велико.

vikatik (15.03.2018, 14:52) писал:
Аккордеон - есть аккордеон, какой бы системы он ни был. Баян, гармонь - это все аккордеоны по своей сути. Их звук узнаваем, потому как принцип его извлечения не изменен. Это движущийся металлический язычок в проеме планки. Отсюда тембр.
Да, всё это правильно, но при этом в большинстве случаев баян, гармонь и аккордеон (не в смысле общего названия всех язычковых пневмоклавишных инструментов, а в смысле именно особенного звучания) друг с другом не спутаешь. Хотя бывают, конечно, и исключения. Например аккордеоны (и даже клавишные) с абсолютно "баянным" звучанием и т.п. нетипичные вещи.
vikatik (14.03.2018, 17:06) писал:


> Я рассматриваю кнопочный аккордеон = баян как интересный мобильный инструмент с более широкими возможностями в плане аппликатуры, по сравнению с клавишным аккордеоном. Можно взять гораздо более широкие интервалы. Мне очень нравится симметрия баяна (кнопочного аккордеона)! Для классики - а мне это интересно в первую очередь, равно как и импровизация (в т.ч. джазовая) - очень удобный инструмент.


И если при всём этом вам важна "настоящая суть музыки" (музыкальная фактура, гармония), а не "шелуха, которая к ней прилеплена" (тонкости тембра), то может вам вообще не стоит тратить силы на поиски акустического инструмента, а остановить свой выбор на электронном? Если я верно понял всё, что вы здесь высказывали, то синтезатор в форме кнопочного аккордеона будет отвечать вашим требованиям практически идеально.


----------



## vikatik (16 Мар 2018)

(Тут опять все сбилось при редактировании. Получилась ерунда. Попробую подправить быстро.)

MAN (16.03.2018, 12:22) писал:


> Если я верно понял всё, что вы здесь высказывали, то синтезатор в форме кнопочного аккордеона будет отвечать вашим требованиям практически идеально.


Думал о Роланде - дорого и все-таки, хочу энергонезависимый инструмент. Хватит и Ямахи-пианино (хотя, хорошее).

У меня есть две гитары (восстанавливаю испорченный текст по-быстрому):
- Одна - отличный ламинированный (фанерный )Парлор. Oscar Schmidt o315.
- Вторая - отличная за свои деньги классика с кедровым топом Kenny Hill Estudio.

Это совершенно разные по звуку гитары, что совершенно очевидно. Первая - с "туповатым" плоским тембром, с практически отсутствием обертонов. Такие обычно ассоциируют с ранними чернокожими блюзменами США. (У них просто не было денег на более дорогие).
Вторая - типичная классика, в своем классе, с красивым певучим, насыщенным тембром.

Когда я беру одну из них - я знаю от стиле, для которого они в первую очередь предназначены, по сложившейся традиции. Но, отсутствие обертонов и "напевности" в звуке Оскара не влияет на мое положительное отношение к этой гитаре. Ее звук - хорош таким, какой он есть. И, посидев с ней минут 10 - привыкаешь и можно играть что угодно - благо достаточно широкий верхний порожек позволяет ее использовать практически в любом акустическом стиле, хоть как классику. Это просто хорошая гитара.
Вторая - для классики она и есть. Но, ничего не мешает на ней поиграть Блюз. Звучит не аутентично. Однако, когда посидишь и привыкнешь к ней - это не имеет никакого значения.

Еще раз повторюсь - обе - хорошо сделанные, качественные гитары, со своей изюминкой. Я понимаю их такими, какие они есть.

MAN (16.03.2018, 12:22) писал:


> И если при всём этом вам важна "настоящая суть музыки" (музыкальная фактура, гармония), а не "шелуха, которая к ней прилеплена"


Это был мой сердитый ответ доброжелателю, посоветовавшему мне сменить хобби. Что он вообще обо мне знает?
Я намеренно преувеличил свое отношение с тембральным свойствам инструментов. Однако, я не отказываюсь от своих слов. Для меня гораздо более важна фактура музыкальной ткани, нежели ее расцветка. Мне нравится как звучат аккордеоны за 500 т.р., однако я и 50 т.р. с трудом могу сейчас потратить.
Вот здесь повторюсь - я увидел заметную разницу между Роял Стандартом Монтаной и Восходом. Потому и как вариант - Грандина.
А кто-то сидит и на Восходе играет менуэт Баха для своего удовольствия. Каждому - свое.


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Мар 2018)

vikatik писал:


> Это был мой сердитый ответ доброжелателю, посоветовавшему мне сменить хобби. Что он вообще обо мне знает?


Всё как обычно. Я прихожу на форум, прошу советов. 

Потом я обсужу каждого советчика, и перейду на темы, которые к вопросу вообще не имеют никакого отношения. 


Играйте на Грандине, на Тёрке, на Монтане и на флейте.   Всё будет хорошо))...


----------



## vikatik (16 Мар 2018)

Kuzalogly (16.03.2018, 15:46) писал:


> Всё как обычно. Я прихожу на форум, прошу советов. Потом я обсужу каждого советчика, и перейду на темы, которые к вопросу вообще не имеют никакого отношения.
> 
> 
> Играйте на Грандине, на Тёрке, на Монтане и на флейте.   Всё будет хорошо))...


Это искренность или легкий сарказм? 
И то и другое - в Вашем исполнении звучит вполне уместно.
На флейте - не дошли руки. Саксофон, кларнет, труба.
Ну а по "флейму и флуду" - ну что поделаешь, приходится умудряться объяснить что-то ассоциативно, если напрямую не удается.


----------



## vyachek (16 Мар 2018)

vev (15.03.2018, 22:28) писал:


> я уже прошел этим путем. Так что не переживайте за мою безопасность...


Это как алкоголизм. Кажется -ну всё, это окончательный вариант, нужно останавливаться. Стоит на горизонте замерцать, заблестеть чему-то новому и процесс начинается снова. Это болезнь (и стимул) всех коллекционеров.


----------



## vikatik (16 Мар 2018)

Опять здесь все пропало... не могу привыкнуть к вывертам цитирования на этом форуме. Какой-то дикий движок...
-------------------
Я писал про Вева - я думаю, чт он вполне достойный аккордеонист, который может себе позволить тонкости гурманства в том, что мне не понять и не по карману.
Я думаю, что он знает, что делает, а не просто коллекционирует инструменты.


----------



## Slawa (16 Мар 2018)

Почитал вот я дискуссию в данной теме, и хочу вставить свои 3 копейки  Соглашусь во многом (но не во всем) с мнением Vikatik, что иной раз бывает в кайф поиграть на любом инструменте, который под руку попал. Можно кайфануть от игры даже на абсолютно некачественном инструменте -- полуубитом и т.д. Всё дело в настроении. У меня на работе (в ДМШ) сейчас есть три штуки PIGINI. Поиграл на всех, особого удовольствия от игры не получил (неудобные они какие-то, звучат очень усредненно), хотя механика надежно сделана вроде. А иной раз играешь черт знает на чем (на каких то старых баянах, которым лет 30 и более) -- и вроде всё в кайф. Это парадокс, конечно, но это есть. Так же и с гитарами -- где-то у костра, в хорошей компании можно сыграть на полене каком-то и спеть -- и всё будет фантастически круто, особенно, если рядом друзья, девушки и всё такое. Ну и так далее - с любым инструментом -- важна окружающая атмосфера.что ли и желание играть.


----------



## vikatik (16 Мар 2018)

Slawa (16.03.2018, 20:02) писал:


> Соглашусь во многом (но не во всем) с мнением Vikatik, что иной раз бывает в кайф поиграть на любом инструменте, который под руку попал. Можно кайфануть от игры даже на абсолютно некачественном инструменте -- полуубитом и т.д. Всё дело в настроении.


Спасибо, но я еще добавлю, что уже упоминал:
Ну не могу я найти (откопать, выиграть в лотерею и т.д.) больше 35-40 т.р. на кнопочный аккордеон. Брать в кредит? - Для любителя как я - это маразм. Поэтому - не только настроение, но и финансовые возможности.
Про гитары - нет, я не считаю свои недорогие, но качественные гитары "поленьями". По игровым качествам и качеству изготовления - они как и те, которые стоят в 10 раз дороже. Тембр? - Я уже говорил.
Хорошие инструменты в своем классе, ничего не имеющие общего и близко с гитарой фабрики Луначарского.


----------



## Slawa (16 Мар 2018)

Некоторые мои друзья (восновном играющие на гитарах или бас-гитарах) говорят примерно такие вещи (я в это не очень-то верю): что инструмент должен быть разыгран. То есть гитара например или бас - их дерево- должны настроиться на определенные вибрации. И это, якобы, происходит только в течение ряда лет (5-7 лет). И новый инструмент не может хорошо звучать, пока на нем не поиграют лет 7. Причем должны играть правильно - с правильным звукоизвлечением и т.п. раскачивать дерево. Я в это не верил никогда, но уже начинаю верить. С бас-гитарами это точно так. У меня есть два баса типа Fender Jazz bass. Один из них при покупке был новый (почти) и почти не звучал. Теперь по прошествии 15 лет звучит гораздо круче. Второй звучал сразу круто, т.к купил его у классного басиста. А новые не звучат никакие как правило. С баянами и аккордеонами как ни странно это правило похоже действует. У меня есть старый Royal Standart Romance (ГДРовский). Звучит он прекрасно (с оговорками на свой класс,конечно). А другие новые инструменты даже более высокого класса (итальянские даже), которые мне удалось пощупать или даже со стороны просто послушать -- не звучат нифига.


----------



## vikatik (16 Мар 2018)

Slawa (16.03.2018, 22:13) писал:


> У меня есть старый Royal Standart Romance (ГДРовский). *Звучит он прекрасно (с оговорками на свой класс,конечно).* А другие новые инструменты даже более высокого класса (итальянские даже), которые мне удалось пощупать или даже со стороны просто послушать -- не звучат нифига.


Я думаю, что Вы привели откровенное и честное сравнение. Спасибо.
Сегодня пол-часа разговаривал с одним хорошим местным мастером. Говорю ему: "Вот _там_ народ называет Романсы и Грандины полу-дровами." 
На что он мне ответил: "Я не согласен." Дальше долго объяснял почему. Убедил. И добавил: "Ну, а если хочешь инструмент класса Люкс - выкладывай 10 тыс. Евро." Еще больше убедил


----------



## vev (16 Мар 2018)

vyachek писал:


> vev (15.03.2018, 22:28) писал:я уже прошел этим путем. Так что не переживайте за мою безопасность...Это как алкоголизм. Кажется -ну всё, это окончательный вариант, нужно останавливаться. Стоит на горизонте замерцать, заблестеть чему-то новому и процесс начинается снова. Это болезнь (и стимул) всех коллекционеров.


Если я говорю, что прошел, значит прошел. Меня вполне устраивают инструменты, которые есть у меня в настоящий момент. Коллекционирование здесь совершенно не причем.


----------



## vyachek (19 Мар 2018)

vikatik (16.03.2018, 22:24) писал:


> У меня есть старый Royal Standart Romance (ГДРовский). Звучит он прекрасно (с оговорками на свой класс,конечно). А другие новые инструменты даже более высокого класса (итальянские даже), которые мне удалось пощупать или даже со стороны просто послушать -- не звучат нифига.


Если всё таки настроились на это, берите лучше РС, звук немного ярче, и окрас другой, не такой слащавый как у WG. Возможно розлив по другому настроен. А то что планки воздух пропускают, это тоже устраняется сбивкой. Хотя затратно.


----------



## vyachek (19 Мар 2018)

vev (16.03.2018, 23:20) писал:


> Если я говорю, что прошел, значит прошел. Меня вполне устраивают инструменты, которые есть у меня в настоящий момент. Коллекционирование здесь совершенно не причем.


Евгений, совершенно не в обиду было сказано, просто у меня та же болезнь. Сдерживающий фактор - отсутствие денег.


----------



## andrey.p6 (20 Дек 2018)

Ну так и что в итоге? Приобрёл ли что-либо в пользование товарищ под ником vikatik?
В свою очередь, как владелец обоих инструментов (WG и RS  Romance) могу сказать, что мне по звуку немного больше нравится RS. Но, в защиту WG скажу, что левая механика у неё намного ремонтопригоднее.Хотя, стоит заметить, что в её конструкции есть пластмассовые элементы. Её можно снять, открутив всего 2 винта. И далее можно крутить её в руках как угодно, можно без проблем обслужить клапана. В RS все толкатели металлические, но вот снять механику невозможно. Она состоит из нескольких блоков, которые вроде как приклепаны к деке. Как менять фильц на клапанах - вообще непонятно, равно как и то, как проводить какой-либо ремонт. Благо, инструменту 1982 года не требуется ни ремонт, ни замена фильца и лайки на клапанах.


----------



## Николай Аркадьевич (30 Апр 2019)

Тоже было бы интересно узнать, на чем «сердце успокоилось» у уважаемого тредстартера!
А вообще-то, с удовольствием прочел ветку и намотал на седой ус немало полезных вещей, всем добрым людям спасибо!)))
Ну а что касаемо ценников.... если пока мошна не позволяет(либо сам не созрел) шшупать золотойаккордеон- будем получать удовольствие от сильвераккордеон или ферумаккордеон!)


----------



## Николай Аркадьевич (27 Май 2019)

Мои двухмесячные поиски-метания закончились. Долго мучил-пытал Евгения(vev), его спасало только расстояние от Москвы до Ебурга; потом Юрий (zet10) подобрал несколько вариантов, определились, три дня доставки Делолиниями и вуаля: превосходный экземпляр Грандины радует глаз и ухо!
С учетом того, что до него в руках кроме кировцев-терок ничего приличного не держал, не считая экземпляров хлама, имеющегося на рынке в окружности до 300 км, вряд ли могу с чем либо сравнивать достаточно обьективно, да и не претендую на это. Компрессия идеальная, механика тембров работает мягко и четко, клавиши бесшумные, легкие, отзыв моментальный. Внутрь не заглядывал, не вижу оснований туда лезть, по тюнерам настройка почти идеальная по всему диапазону.


----------



## andrey.p6 (27 Май 2019)

Николай Аркадьевич написал(а):


> Мои двухмесячные поиски-метания закончились. Долго мучил-пытал Евгения(vev), его спасало только расстояние от Москвы до Ебурга; потом Юрий (zet10) подобрал несколько вариантов, определились, три дня доставки Делолиниями и вуаля: превосходный экземпляр Грандины радует глаз и ухо!
> С учетом того, что до него в руках кроме кировцев-терок ничего приличного не держал, не считая экземпляров хлама, имеющегося на рынке в окружности до 300 км, вряд ли могу с чем либо сравнивать достаточно обьективно, да и не претендую на это. Компрессия идеальная, механика тембров работает мягко и четко, клавиши бесшумные, легкие, отзыв моментальный. Внутрь не заглядывал, не вижу оснований туда лезть, по тюнерам настройка почти идеальная по всему диапазону.


Поздравляю с приобретением! После перечисленных Вами инструментов грандина - это как Мерседес после Жигулей.
За сколько взяли?


----------



## Николай Аркадьевич (27 Май 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> Поздравляю с приобретением! После перечисленных Вами инструментов грандина - это как Мерседес после Жигулей.
> За сколько взяли?


Спасибо! Для инструмента в таком состоянии,- очень недорого)


----------



## vvz (28 Май 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> Поздравляю с приобретением! После перечисленных Вами инструментов грандина - это как Мерседес после Жигулей.
> За сколько взяли?



На мой (любительский) взгляд это большое преувеличение. "Мерседес" бы был, если бы появился бы баян цельнопланочный (типа заказного тульского, Ясная поляна, московский цп...). 
Сам поначалу очень увлекся именно этим "аккордионированным" звуком (с розливом). Есть в арсенале и Вельт (Сеперато, 4-х голосый), и Роял Стандарт (3-х голосый). Иногда, да: для определенной музыки и для застолья, для гостей отлично подойдет... 
Но если появляется в коллекции наш цельнопланочный, Вы со временем обнаружите, что все больше будет интересен именно этот инструмент: с его очень чистым звуком, с его великолепными низами на басах... 
Играть одной манерой и там, и там не получится. То, что отлично и богато звучит на "нашем" баяне, на кнопочном аккордеоне будет превращаться в "кашу", смешиваться в один ком... На мой взгляд, играя на кнопочных аккордеонах, надо всё предельно упрощать. 
И кстати  один умный человек сказал, что играть хорошо бы на разных баянах. )) Правда это был человек, который их продает )) 
Но что-то в этом есть. 
Что касается названия самой темы (тоже только личное наблюдение): У Роял Сандарта очень интересная, достаточно звонкая мелодия (правая). Может, даже резковатая... Но совершенно никакие басы (возможно, дело в пластиковых басовых резонаторах...). У Вельтиейстера (Сеперато, относительно RS) с этим дело значительно лучше. Правая, может, не такая эффектная, но звучит все же "благородней" что ли... 

"Мысли вслух", ни на чем не настаиваю, конечно.


----------



## andrey.p6 (28 Май 2019)

vvz написал(а):


> На мой (любительский) взгляд это большое преувеличение. "Мерседес" бы был, если бы появился бы баян цельнопланочный (типа заказного тульского, Ясная поляна, московский цп...).
> Сам поначалу очень увлекся именно этим "аккордионированным" звуком (с розливом). Есть в арсенале и Вельт (Сеперато, 4-х голосый), и Роял Стандарт (3-х голосый). Иногда, да: для определенной музыки и для застолья, для гостей отлично подойдет...
> Но если появляется в коллекции наш цельнопланочный, Вы со временем обнаружите, что все больше будет интересен именно этот инструмент: с его очень чистым звуком, с его великолепными низами на басах...
> Играть одной манерой и там, и там не получится. То, что отлично и богато звучит на "нашем" баяне, на кнопочном аккордеоне будет превращаться в "кашу", смешиваться в один ком... На мой взгляд, играя на кнопочных аккордеонах, надо всё предельно упрощать.
> ...


Звук зависит от конкретно взятого экземпляра. У меня была грандина и есть Роял Стандард, у обоих пластик в басовых резонаторах. И у Рояла басы мне больше нравятся. Хотя, и там и там их нет, если говорить о басе с точки зрения баянного баса.
Касательно звука - на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные. Если человеку нравится именно аккордеон, то и звук цельной планки его волновать не будет. Я же себя отношу к другой категории. Долго играл на грандине, потом у меня появился Роял. После старой убитой Тулы-202 - это был реально Мерседес! Мало того что на этой клавиатуре можно сыграть хоть карусель (механика действительно "лёгкая", достаточно тихая и неприхотливая), так ещё и сколько регистров! Но года 3 назад я для себя осознал, что этот звук меня больше не прельщает, а завораживает как раз звучание ЦП, особенно бас! И вот, пару месяцев назад я купил Тульский цельнопланочный. Продал Грандину после этого, и Роял тоже теперь даже в руки брать не хочется. Но это скорее не потому что звук не нравится, а потому что другой принцип игры. Как Вы сказали, то что звучит завораживающе на ЦП, на кнопочном аккордеоне больше похоже на какафонию. 
Но, всё же, если человек захотел именно Грандину, а не цельнопланочный баян, значит ему больше нравится звук кнопочного аккордеона и все эти регистры. Это просто два совершенно разных инструмента. Этот всё равно, что аккордеонисту рассказывать что баян звучит красИвее.


----------



## Николай Аркадьевич (28 Май 2019)

Я думаю, совершенно бессмысленно сравнивать инструменты разных классов. Грандины, рояли...не более, чем «ихний» ширпотреб, прилично сделанный, но всего лишь небольшая ступенька к нормальному звуку. С аккордеоном мне пока интересно поиграться, но баян все-таки ближе.
Хотелось еще порассуждать о больших кнопках (16 мм), сделанных, чтобы добрый бюргер после пинты эля не промахивался толстенькими сардельками...но жена считает, что сегодня моим инструментом будет бензотриммер)))


----------



## andrey.p6 (28 Май 2019)

Николай Аркадьевич написал(а):


> Я думаю, совершенно бессмысленно сравнивать инструменты разных классов. Грандины, рояли...не более, чем «ихний» ширпотреб, прилично сделанный, но всего лишь небольшая ступенька к нормальному звуку. С аккордеоном мне пока интересно поиграться, но баян все-таки ближе.
> Хотелось еще порассуждать о больших кнопках (16 мм), сделанных, чтобы добрый бюргер после пинты эля не промахивался толстенькими сардельками...но жена считает, что сегодня моим инструментом будет бензотриммер)))


Тут дело не столько в кнопках, сколько в мензуре. Она больше чем у привычных нам трёхрядных баянов Российского производства (исключая Тула 209-210). А сами кнопки, например, в Поляне 14мм. Разница не такая уж и большая.
К слову сказать, вряд ли в ГДР (где их выпускали) были те самые бюргеры с тем самым элем))


----------



## vyachek (28 Май 2019)

Увеличенной мензуры можно было бы не бояться - к ней быстро привыкаешь. Проблема обозначится, когда часто меняешь инструмент. Переход с России на Европу - разница 5 мм на октаву. Причем, если играешь произведение, где кнопки близко друг к другу - это меньше ощутимо. А когда в растяжку (например Чардаш Ризоля) - вообще не попадаешь.


----------



## andrey.p6 (28 Май 2019)

vyachek написал(а):


> Увеличенной мензуры можно было бы не бояться - к ней быстро привыкаешь. Проблема обозначится, когда часто меняешь инструмент. Переход с России на Европу - разница 5 мм на октаву. Причем, если играешь произведение, где кнопки близко друг к другу - это меньше ощутимо. А когда в растяжку (например Чардаш Ризоля) - вообще не попадаешь.


Именно так!


----------



## vev (28 Май 2019)

andrey.p6, vyachek, 

Да ну.... Специально пошел измерил: 28.5 две октавы со стандартной мензурой и 27 см с уменьшенной. Через пять минут или даже меньше вообще не вспоминаешь...


----------



## andrey.p6 (28 Май 2019)

vev написал(а):


> andrey.p6, vyachek,
> 
> Да ну.... Специально пошел измерил: 28.5 две октавы со стандартной мензурой и 27 см с уменьшенной. Через пять минут или даже меньше вообще не вспоминаешь...


Стесняюсь спросить, Вы измеряли Грандину и Ясную Поляну?
Замеры показали: на Роял Стандард романс на Кунгуре октава отличается на 7-8мм. Правда, замеры проводил "сантиметром". Но, учитывая, что измерительный прибор в обоих случаях был один и тот же, могу предположить что замеры верны.


----------



## vyachek (28 Май 2019)

А он на аккордеоне замеряет. Там техника игры другая, чем на баяне. Мы пальцы высоко не задираем и играем в основном нажимом, а не ударом, поэтому на аккордеоне мягче адаптация.


----------



## vev (31 Май 2019)

vyachek написал(а):


> А он на аккордеоне замеряет. Там техника игры другая, чем на баяне. Мы пальцы высоко не задираем и играем в основном нажимом, а не ударом, поэтому на аккордеоне мягче адаптация.




Ну да, конечно... Вы прилипаете к клавиатуре и имеете связь с грифом через большой палец, а мы попадать должны после прыжка, не гладя.... Нам конечно же проще...  

Рука калибруется сама и никакой особенной зависимости от мензуры нет и в помине что на аккордеоне, что на баяне


----------



## Николай Аркадьевич (31 Май 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Ну да, конечно... Вы прилипаете к клавиатуре и имеете связь с грифом через большой палец, а мы попадать должны после прыжка, не гладя.... Нам конечно же проще...
> 
> Рука калибруется сама и никакой особенной зависимости от мензуры нет и в помине что на аккордеоне, что на баяне


Неее, мы еще хвостом подключаемся, как в аватаре)))
Даже сравнивать не буду, глядя на клавиши со стороны. Мне кажется, выжать из кнопок ту же скорость, что из клавиш проще. Но и лажануть тоже)


----------



## andrey.p6 (31 Май 2019)

Про "прилипание" при игре на баяне согласен, я всегда держу пальцы над кнопками, не задираю их. А вот связь с грифом через большой палец сейчас уже не так актуальна, так как новая школа играет пользуясь пятипальцевой аппликатурой. Я начинал учиться по 4-пальцевой, потом по 5. По привычке всё равно держу большой палец, правда, не за грифом, а возле. Но связь всё равно есть. Моё мнение такое, что на кнопочной клавиатуре играть проще чем на клавишах, тем более что вдобавок ко всему, какая бы ни была мензура у баяна, аккордеонисту нужна бОльшая растяжка. Сужу исключительно с колокольни баяниста, аккордеоном клавиатурой не владею.


----------



## Sergio Vinchi (18 Апр 2021)

Уточните пожалуйста по мензуре на Граднине - насколько это большая проблема, ее увеличенная мензура?
Я столкнулся с мнением, что настолько большая и неудобная мензура, что многие просто напрсто избавляются в прямом смысле от Грандин именно по этой причине.
Т.к. не сталкивался с этими инструментами, а интерес некий есть, хотелось бы знать, насколько такое мнение адекватно.
Если, например, привыкнуть только к ней - соотвественно, без сравнений с более мелкими мензурвми, вполне ли реально и удобно играть на ней как таковой, а мнение, что "Играть на ней невозможно, поэтому избавился" рассматривать как утрированное и слишком предвзятое?


----------



## Сергей Давидюк (18 Апр 2021)

"Играть на ней невозможно, поэтому избавился" - рассматривать как утрированное и слишком предвзятое


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Апр 2021)

Sergio Vinchi написал(а):


> мнение, что "Играть на ней невозможно, поэтому избавился" рассматривать как утрированное и слишком предвзятое?


Вообще его не рассматривать. Это яйца плохого танцора).


----------

